# Noticable clunk over larger bumps



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

As the title suggests, over larger road bumps Im getting a noticable clunk out of the front of my SE. Sound is same left or right and of course alters depending on what wheel hits the bump. Im tempted to think its just the suspension doing its thing or even tire noise but figure I ask the forum if this is normal or not. Car is going to dealer tomorrow but Im expecting the usual "cant find anything wrong" routine from them, which Ill accept as long as the put the car on the lift, inspect and verify nothing is loose.


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

Mine does the same. Dealer says its "normal". Its actually kind of harsh at times and never had this issue on another car. think its probably normal for cheap substandard parts they are using on these cars these days. 



rkfast said:


> As the title suggests, over larger road bumps Im getting a noticable clunk out of the front of my SE. Sound is same left or right and of course alters depending on what wheel hits the bump. Im tempted to think its just the suspension doing its thing or even tire noise but figure I ask the forum if this is normal or not. Car is going to dealer tomorrow but Im expecting the usual "cant find anything wrong" routine from them, which Ill accept as long as the put the car on the lift, inspect and verify nothing is loose.


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

Haven't noticed while driving at road speed really, but the car has sure taught me take speed bumps S-L-O-W. A definite clunky thud then.


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

Took car in and all is tight. Sounds like its a normal characteristic of the vehicle.


----------



## daisoman (Apr 20, 2009)

rkfast said:


> Took car in and all is tight. Sounds like its a normal characteristic of the vehicle.


Thanks. I have speed bumps near my house and I hear them every time I drive the Tiguan. Kinda annoying but glad it isn't unsafe

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tiguanmarcus (Sep 11, 2017)

I've also noticed this since I've had the car last year as well and it sounds like something is loose. It doesn't sound right


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

Same here. Its really parking lot / railroad tracks type stuff. any uneven surface too. I just go alot slower than i did with Old tiguan and passat and wifes hondas / mazda. Shoddy parts. 



VW2667 said:


> Haven't noticed while driving at road speed really, but the car has sure taught me take speed bumps S-L-O-W. A definite clunky thud then.


----------



## rkfast (Jun 28, 2018)

porsche911sc said:


> Same here. Its really parking lot / railroad tracks type stuff. any uneven surface too. I just go alot slower than i did with Old tiguan and passat and wifes hondas / mazda. Shoddy parts.


Or maybe thats just the way the car is designed and manufactured?


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

mine was built around 02/2018. I don't think i hear any clunk noise over large bumps or maybe is because i went over bumps slowly? 

Maybe that clunk noise has something to do with the Lower Ball Joint recall ? 

"Safety Recall 40N5 - Lower Ball Joint Nuts"


----------



## VW2667 (May 24, 2018)

Someone on the hitch thread said the frame rail bolts used to mount the hitch are finger loose underneath the car. Looking at the picture they posted, these look like they could make a noise over bumps but probably not the thud some are experiencing.


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

LOL that would be pretty stupid... but sounds like VW.



rkfast said:


> Or maybe thats just the way the car is designed and manufactured?


----------



## gerardrjj (Sep 4, 2014)

I get it too, best I can tell from punching at things under the car is it's the fog light assemblies bouncing around a little.


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

I’ve had this issue with MKV jettas, B6 Passats and B7 Passats. No TSB but I had them install a waffle looking washer on the subframe bolts. Granted all of those where DSG’s. I haven’t had an issue with the Tig...


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*mine does also*

Mine does also. I think the suspension is just poorly designed. I haven't quite figured out the exact cause. I think it has to do with limited suspension travel. There is only about 2" of suspension compression before contact is made with the bump stop. 

I think possible causes are:
1)Hitting the bump stop
2)The A-arm bushing is deflecting/bottoming
3)The noise is from the suspension rebound.

Anyone have any ideas or other thoughts?

I think after this car I am through with McPherson strut front suspensions, they just do not work as well as a double A-arm suspensions.


----------



## Warrantyvoid (Jun 10, 2018)

*sway bar bushings*

my beetle was doing the same thing i put new sway bar links in but ended up putting in the SWAY BAR BUSHINGS and that cured the noise what a relief it wasn't something expensive under $10.00 on ebay also there are plenty of you tube vidios out there to watch how to change them


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*things that go bump in the night*

Based on the responses, I think either none of the respondents own a 2018 Tiguan, or they have never driven over a speed bump in the car. It is quite a noticeable clunk sound as if something is bottoming out.


----------



## Patrooshka (Feb 18, 2017)

*That Would Drive me ...*

Insane. 

My 2014 SEL doesn't make a peep. 

I drove my dealership CRAZY due to scraping sounds coming from my brakes. I basically made them help me just to finally make me go away. I cant stand sounds that shouldn't be there.


----------



## ruedaibanez1986 (Feb 13, 2013)

I have notice that sound but I thought it was more from the drive shaft that goes to the front wheels 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## tdb2 (Mar 20, 2018)

For me the sound is not on compression but on rebound.


----------



## porsche911sc (Jan 31, 2018)

Exactly. Ridiculous that VW acts like this is normal. 



LarsTomasson said:


> Based on the responses, I think either none of the respondents own a 2018 Tiguan, or they have never driven over a speed bump in the car. It is quite a noticeable clunk sound as if something is bottoming out.


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*suspension noise*



tdb2 said:


> For me the sound is not on compression but on rebound.


You may be right that it is rebound noise, I am still not sure. I may get someone to drive it over a speedbump while I take a video.


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

does that happens every time when you run over a bumps?


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Went to dealer. 
Complained 
Can't replicate
Normal 


That's what I got. Sure sounds broken sometimes

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

I noticed this yesterday when I drove over a speed bump at about 20 mph. Kind of startled me but I just drove slower over the next 5 speed bumps and it seemed fine. In my old car ( 2015 Forester XT ) I used drive over the bumps at 20 MPH and it also clunked a little bit but not as much as the Tiguan. I think at some point I'm going to get after-market struts that are just a bit stiffer but do not lower the car ( if such an option ever becomes available ). I personally am not too worried about this issue. If you hear it clunk over smaller bumps and pot holes then I would definitely complain to the dealer.


----------



## miccos (Aug 29, 2005)

*Max travel*

I can replicate it when the road falls away from the car, and the suspension reaches its max extension. I haven't tied a speed to it, but it doesn't have to be substantial. There appears to be no bushing, or very little maximum travel causing something in the suspension to create a very large 'bang'. Sounds like it's coming from the towers, and feels like it will take a toll on the front end over time.


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

So the other day I made a right hand turn into my driveway which is every so slightly raised from the roadway, and I heard a noticeable clunk-like noise from driver's side front, which is also the same place I hear the other clunks when driving around. 
I went to try and replicate it later and was able to doing the same maneuver. This is depressing.....

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## L-Tig (Jul 31, 2018)

shervsr20 said:


> I noticed this yesterday when I drove over a speed bump at about 20 mph. Kind of startled me but I just drove slower over the next 5 speed bumps and it seemed fine. In my old car ( 2015 Forester XT ) I used drive over the bumps at 20 MPH and it also clunked a little bit but not as much as the Tiguan. I think at some point I'm going to get after-market struts that are just a bit stiffer but do not lower the car ( if such an option ever becomes available ). I personally am not too worried about this issue. If you hear it clunk over smaller bumps and pot holes then I would definitely complain to the dealer.


I can definitely hear a loud bump going over the speed bumps while driving through parking lots at 20mph. Now we just drive over them slower and we no longer hear it. We did not experience this when we test drove the Forester and 4Runner.

Good to know we are not the only ones, but wish it was designed better. Having said that though, driving on city streets and highway has been smooth at least.


----------



## shervsr20 (Jul 22, 2018)

L-Tig said:


> I can definitely hear a loud bump going over the speed bumps while driving through parking lots at 20mph. Now we just drive over them slower and we no longer hear it. We did not experience this when we test drove the Forester and 4Runner.
> 
> Good to know we are not the only ones, but wish it was designed better. Having said that though, driving on city streets and highway has been smooth at least.


Yeah on smaller bumps and pot holes it's fine. I try and avoid speed bumps lol


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*Firmer Tiguan Shocks*



shervsr20 said:


> I noticed this yesterday when I drove over a speed bump at about 20 mph. Kind of startled me but I just drove slower over the next 5 speed bumps and it seemed fine. In my old car ( 2015 Forester XT ) I used drive over the bumps at 20 MPH and it also clunked a little bit but not as much as the Tiguan. I think at some point I'm going to get after-market struts that are just a bit stiffer but do not lower the car ( if such an option ever becomes available ). I personally am not too worried about this issue. If you hear it clunk over smaller bumps and pot holes then I would definitely complain to the dealer.



There are a couple options;
1) Look for shocks for Skoda Kodiaq I think they will fit, strut diameter is 55mm, you will need to purchase these from Europe, about $100 for shipping:
Rear: BILSTEIN Shock Absorber 24-229890
Front: BILSTEIN Shock Absorber 35-274018

2) Try Atlas shocks, this is just a theory at this time, not clear if they will fit.


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*front suspension noise*



shervsr20 said:


> I noticed this yesterday when I drove over a speed bump at about 20 mph. Kind of startled me but I just drove slower over the next 5 speed bumps and it seemed fine. In my old car ( 2015 Forester XT ) I used drive over the bumps at 20 MPH and it also clunked a little bit but not as much as the Tiguan. I think at some point I'm going to get after-market struts that are just a bit stiffer but do not lower the car ( if such an option ever becomes available ). I personally am not too worried about this issue. If you hear it clunk over smaller bumps and pot holes then I would definitely complain to the dealer.



I have gone over some very small abrupt bumps (the main gate track at the dealer) that caused a lot of noise. It was way to small to bottom the car. I am thinking it may be the strut mounts. There are some heavy duty strut mounts available from ECS that I may try before I replace the struts with bilstein.


----------



## Passatsquared (Oct 26, 2014)

I experience this too. it happens on rebound.

both of my passats did it too, to a lesser extent.

I was thinking it could be the 40 series tires, but i only hear it on rebound.

my experience say it is either the lack of a bump stop in the strut and the strut is topping out with a clunk, or the strut bearing (with the same clunk on extension)


----------



## Benbike (Dec 27, 2006)

Went to the dealer with the same problem monday. Test drive the car with the mechanic and he noticed the clunk. They lifted the car, checked and nothing is loose or abnormal...yet


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

I just figured it was hitting the bump stops when going over speed bumps at higher than advised speeds.


----------



## TheTopherella (Mar 26, 2019)

I just bought a 2018 Tiguan SEL Premium few months ago and noticing the same thing. Only going about 5 mph. Any resolutions?



rkfast said:


> As the title suggests, over larger road bumps Im getting a noticable clunk out of the front of my SE. Sound is same left or right and of course alters depending on what wheel hits the bump. Im tempted to think its just the suspension doing its thing or even tire noise but figure I ask the forum if this is normal or not. Car is going to dealer tomorrow but Im expecting the usual "cant find anything wrong" routine from them, which Ill accept as long as the put the car on the lift, inspect and verify nothing is loose.


----------



## theACN (Oct 20, 2017)

Worried me when I first got the car, took to the dealer, they said it's fine. 

The suspension up travel is too short on Tiguans. Even some youtube reviewers noticed and said this. It's unfortunately poor design. I could go faster over bumps with my old EOS. Now I gotta slow way down to prevent clunking (which I also assume is the suspension hitting the top bumper).


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

theACN said:


> ....(which I also assume is the suspension hitting the top bumper).


And how have you determined this?


----------



## TDeyeguy (Mar 13, 2018)

I definitely get the clunk on rebound over a speed bump or after a big compression. I took a picture of the front strut when rotating tires last week and saw this plastic piece. 

I've never seen plastic used where the shaft goes into the strut. At first I though it might be one of those hard plastic "pucks" inserted for shipping that limits the suspension, but it doesn't seem like it would come off easily.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1054521247 (Jun 17, 2018)

its weird that my 2018 didnt have it but my 2019 does. anyone know whats the deal with that ?


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

I notice it a very low speeds (a couple of MPH at most) when going over speed bumps. If I crawl over it, no clunk. I notice it on the front axle but not the rear. I forgot to ask the service advisor about it... maybe next visit.


----------



## Trailblazer7 (May 17, 2019)

noka648 said:


> I notice it a very low speeds (a couple of MPH at most) when going over speed bumps. If I crawl over it, no clunk. I notice it on the front axle but not the rear. I forgot to ask the service advisor about it... maybe next visit.


Having this exact same issue with my new '19 Tiguan SEL Premium R-Line. It definitely occurs on the rebound over small speed bumps. In the '14 Lexus RX 350 F-Sport I traded in for the Tiguan I would get a similar "clunk" over small speed bumps, but definitely not as pronounced/loud as this!


----------



## noka648 (Sep 3, 2001)

Interestingly, if I go over the speed bumps at a slightly higher speed, then the clunk is not as sharp or noticeable.


----------



## yhavenjj (Sep 3, 2019)

*Clunk and rattling noise on uneven road or bumpy roads*

My Tiguan (2018) had had similar noise problem. VW Australia has replaced the swaybar connecting road links then the noise has been disappeared. They said, it has some defect(probably weak). Hope it will be helpful.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

Picked up a 2019 SE 4Motion on Friday - mine does this same thing. We have a few speed bumps in our development, I hit the first one or two and it make a pretty scary clunk sound. After those bumps, it goes away and i don't hear it again for awhile. This is only happening on the fronts.


----------



## Nitr01 (Jan 5, 2019)

I have a 19 SE 4motion also and complained to the dealership. They told me it doesn't do it in their test drive. They only drove it 1 mile so I'm not even sure where they went with it. I'm gonna try a different dealer and see if they will go out with me in it. 

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

Having this issue on our 2018 SEL P. I haven't taken it in because they never manager to find anything wrong. So far it appears to only be coming from the drivers side front.


----------



## MK04Mat (May 26, 2010)

Same issue with my 2019 SEL-P 4motion. Speed bumps make a loud THUD from the front end when i go over them. Not the rear though. Almost sounds like it's coming from the front passenger side. But it is repeatable for me any time I go over a speed bump, i never hear it at any other time. i tried going slower (5mph) and the noise was even louder.


----------



## LarsTomasson (Jul 2, 2018)

*One Year Update on front strut noise.*

The front suspension noise continues. I have determined that the noise is on the front suspension rebound not the compression. On my way to work over a bridge, there is a slight drop of 1" in the road surface and I consistently get a loud knock when I go over it.
I never got that in my passat. All I can say is really poor suspension.


----------



## Sanjiyan (Nov 6, 2019)

Just bought a 2019 Tiguan and having the same issue.
Happens even over speed bumps at low speeds unless the car is literally crawling.

Even my MK6 GTI on lowering springs and stock shocks doesn't get the same issue.

I'm inclined to bring it to the dealership and complain. It sounds terrible, like something is going to break eventually.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TDeyeguy said:


> .....I've never seen plastic used where the shaft goes into the strut. At first I though it might be one of those hard plastic "pucks" inserted for shipping that limits the suspension, but it doesn't seem like it would come off easily.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a cap. It is over top of the metal strut body. How would that have any negative effect?


----------



## mlsstl (Nov 28, 2018)

Interesting thread. I have a 2018 SEL-P with right at 14,000 miles. The suspension has always seemed a bit stiff for this type of car, but it was fairly quiet until about 1,000 miles ago. Now, on rough roads, going about 20 to 30 mph, I get a muffled rattle that sounds like something is loose. The closest to this sound I've heard before is when the engine mounts went bad on my Volvo S40. However that was at 100,000 miles. 

I need to schedule a dealer visit to see if they can fix this. Since it didn't do this for the first 12,000 or 13,000 miles, I'm thinking something has worked loose.


----------



## mlsstl (Nov 28, 2018)

With the holidays out of the way, I finally got around to getting my car into the shop. Turned out my rattle was caused by the fittings on the front sway bar working loose. They replaced those and now the car is back to driving as it should. Interestingly, the loose fittings did not affect how the car drove. It only caused the noise, and then only at slower speeds. 

I asked the service advisor if this was a common problem and (of course!) he said this was the first time he'd seen this issue. Interestingly, he made a comment that he was surprised they had the parts in stock, so perhaps others at the dealer had seen this issue. 

However, I'm just happy the car is now back to its original noise-free state.


----------



## DanSan (Oct 3, 2007)

mlsstl said:


> I asked the service advisor if this was a common problem and (of course!) he said this was the first time he'd seen this issue.


i think part of their training is to say that to every problem possible.


----------



## averysloan (Feb 29, 2020)

*2018 Tiguan clunk right front over speed bumps*

I leased a 2018 tiguan in Oct.2017 and soon after noticed a rather alarming clunk sound on right front when going over speed bumps at low speed. Left side is OK and going over second bump a few seconds later there is NO noise.

On routine inspection after purchase several months later, my dealer said nothing wrong although he had no bumps to test drive. Same thing on each annual inspection and oil change. 

Glad I discovered this forum! I am going to print it out and take to dealer soon for follow up and we will find a bump to test drive.


----------



## TiguanMk2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Both my suspension and steering are making noise. The front steering also sometimes has playing noise when i take a corner. I feel uncomfortable to drive it.


----------



## TiguanMk2 (Feb 19, 2020)

Are these noise normal? The dealer says suspension is good. If I want to check it myself, which component should I look? Thank you

Suspension noise:





Steering noise:


----------



## Baseballpler (Jun 30, 2008)

Add me to the list. 3k miles on my sel r line. Front suspension is incredibly stiff and clunks on almost any bump at speed. Steering wheel makes rubbing noise when turning at low speeds as well.


----------



## M_Arion (Dec 7, 2018)

I own a 2.0 Tiguan Allspace R-Line in Brazil and notice the exact same issue. Loud clunk over bumps and depressions on the road. 
I have the same feeling about this being a strut rebound problem. Rebound resistance is low and therefore extension of the strut hits its bottom. Although VW says its normal ( and here I wrote to VW Brazil relating the problem ) it is unacceptable. 
I was wondering if changing struts for others with more rebound resistance could sort it out. Was even thinking about koni yellows... 
VW will never start a recall program for this issue as there is no risk involved. We noticed this is a world wide problem and could cost several millions to fix.
Maybe someone has good connections  to try different shocks.
Going to sign the thread hoping to hear good news. 

cheers!


----------



## Trailblazer7 (May 17, 2019)

M_Arion said:


> I own a 2.0 Tiguan Allspace R-Line in Brazil and notice the exact same issue. Loud clunk over bumps and depressions on the road.
> I have the same feeling about this being a strut rebound problem. Rebound resistance is low and therefore extension of the strut hits its bottom. Although VW says its normal ( and here I wrote to VW Brazil relating the problem ) it is unacceptable.
> I was wondering if changing struts for others with more rebound resistance could sort it out. Was even thinking about koni yellows...
> VW will never start a recall program for this issue as there is no risk involved. We noticed this is a world wide problem and could cost several millions to fix.
> ...


Yep, it’s unacceptable! This should definitely be a recall item on all Tiguans. I have a ‘19 SEL Premium R-Line and not only get this noise, but when going over any dips in the road even at slow speeds get the harsh clunking sound and feeling. Definitely a rebound issue. It like there’s no shock absorbing design in place for the rebound. The vehicle also makes a popping sound whenever going over an uneven entrance/exit in a less than straight on approach. It’s like the unibody is flexing and the popping occurs as a result. Happens quite often. I had a Lexus RX 350 F-Sport prior to the Tiguan, and while I enjoy driving the Tiguan for the most part, do miss the quality control Lexus is renowned for.


----------



## M_Arion (Dec 7, 2018)

Would love to know if anyone installed aftermarket shocks like Bilstein or KONIs and the result .


----------



## Jacketbg (Mar 31, 2020)

Hey guys, my first post here. I live in Europe and I just recently bought a T-Cross, which is the Tiguan's new little brother, though it's using the MQB A0 platform. I have the exact same issue as the OP and I can't help but think that it's just a (very bad) suspension design. I have a short clip of the problem:

youtube.com/watch?v=y4-oljPz7ZY

I can't post links, sorry 

Notice the loud THUD exactly after the front tyres pass the speed bump. This happens on sharper speed bumps (ones without a flat part), so the front suspension has to rebound immediately after compression. I think the rebound speed at the end of the stroke is just too fast and any bushings they put from the factory are just too weak to mitigate the hard impact at the end I brought the car to the dealership, and of course they told me that everything is in perfect condition. Other than that there's absolutely no other sounds from the suspension and the ride quality is very smooth. But to me it's inexcusable for a 2020 car to sound like this on rebound. This is my first VAG. I was driving French cars for 20 years, never heard such noise, regardless of suspension condition.


----------



## Tig20ne (Jan 20, 2020)

Wait, are you saying German engineers design something that has a problem? Is that the same ones that require someone with the size hands of a five year old and 30 minutes to change a headlight bulb in one of their cars?


----------



## DalleV (Dec 20, 2020)

Has anyone gone to the bottom of this issue? Mine is 2017 with 48500km on the clock. And these weird clunking noise began meaby 6months back. I noticed when drivning slowly on a uneven road. Seems random though. Sometimes over speedbumps, sometimes over rough roud and somtimes even a smal bump/cavity can cause it. Hard to pinpoint where the sounds come from, but somewhere from underneth. Sounds just like as if something is loose.

I changed the front anti-roll bar end links. Not sure what they are called in english. Easy fix, but no result.


----------



## mattchatr (Jan 26, 2018)

I had this issue on rebound as well. When I had the golf R Springs on the Tig I did not have the issue anymore and now that I have replaced my suspension with BC Racing Coilovers its not there either so I really think its just a bad design of the strut, as it hits pretty hard when rebounding. I do, however, now have a rattle on the passenger front after the BC Racing coilovers installed and the dealership is fixing the lower ball joint tomorrow...so there are some interesting issues with the suspension in this car to be sure. They are repairing my ball joint under warranty even though I've done suspension mods and I believe it is because there have been a few cases of bad ones. That being said, what most of you are describing is definitely the rebound on the strut maxing out. Don't think there is anything that can be done unless a recall is issued, but its not a safety concern, just an annoyance.


----------



## Rylo (May 6, 2020)

Tig20ne said:


> Wait, are you saying German engineers design something that has a problem? Is that the same ones that require someone with the size hands of a five year old and 30 minutes to change a headlight bulb in one of their cars?


Insanity ,remove bumber ,grill 
And headlights to do bulbs 4hrs $120 hr= ******* 's


----------



## GregRob (Dec 16, 2020)

The issue is the rebound travel in the front suspension. While you may have 4 or 5 inches of compression travel before you hit the rubber stops, your rebound is only about 2 inches. When the strut tops out, there is no rubber stop. Only the internal piston hitting the top of the shock housing. I don't know if replacing it with a longer unit would help but it's just a bad design. I was thinking about putting 1 inch lift springs on the car but I've found that the suspension is already towards the top travel and any more lift could cause the CV joints to become overly deflected thereby shortening their life. That, with the short droop available, would only exaggerate the topping out issue.


----------



## markinmoura (Nov 29, 2012)

Updates from Brazil!
Here vw are replacing the shocks for some owners (who makes a lot of noise in social media)
Mine got replaced yesterday.
Its 3 CM longer than the original one. The parts number is 5QF413031CT.
All the clunks are gone in my car…
They’re absolutely low profile on this. I’ve got no papers, receipts, invoices. Nothing. They’re avoiding a recall by all means.


----------



## 2016vwturbo (Dec 18, 2015)

markinmoura said:


> Updates from Brazil!
> Here vw are replacing the shocks for some owners (who makes a lot of noise in social media)
> Mine got replaced yesterday.
> Its 3 CM longer than the original one. The parts number is 5QF413031CT.
> ...


Wow. But this makes sense actually. So the noises were “top out” clunks… shock piston hitting the top cap of the shock when fully extended…..
I would raise hell until getting paperwork.
They have to keep track of this for future warranty concerns too…..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

markinmoura said:


> Updates from Brazil!
> Here vw are replacing the shocks for some owners (who makes a lot of noise in social media)
> Mine got replaced yesterday.
> Its 3 CM longer than the original one. The parts number is 5QF413031CT.
> ...


 Thank you for posting this solution! 

5QF-413-031-CT List price $1,024 for A SINGLE front strut??? To fix a problem that never should have made it past the initial vehicle testing phase??

The VW OEM online catalogues list type 1,2,3 & 4 for the left front strut with the type 4 being discontinued (none of them list a right strut part number, lol). Those OEM struts list for $220 with the part numbers 5QF-413-031-AQ (or AR or AS or BC). 

Do you have any idea which "type" that CT replacement strut is?

Is your Tig a 4 motion?


----------



## markinmoura (Nov 29, 2012)

I thought to make a scene for the papers, but I ran out of patience and energy due the hole process with the factory and dealer.
Besides, I’m going to have my car bulletproof and will loose most of my warranty anyway…



2016vwturbo said:


> Wow. But this makes sense actually. So the noises were “top out” clunks… shock piston hitting the top cap of the shock when fully extended…..
> I would raise hell until getting paperwork.
> They have to keep track of this for future warranty concerns too…..
> 
> ...


----------



## markinmoura (Nov 29, 2012)

It’s a r line 4 motion. They said it’s a “special terrain” strutt. Whatever that means…


IbsFt said:


> Thank you for posting this solution!
> 
> 5QF-413-031-CT List price $1,024 for A SINGLE front strut??? To fix a problem that never should have made it past the initial vehicle testing phase??
> 
> ...


----------



## rjlem (Dec 9, 2015)

Anyone N.A. based have any updates?

I get clunk noise when wheel drops down to lowest travel, like crossing RR tracks or the pavement cut when they are resurfacing, only a couple of inches seem to clunk.

If I drive slow, it does not make the noise. My wife's Sorento does not make the same noise under the same exact conditions.

As if there is not sufficient downward travel on the front shocks. Some other comments have also suggested this.

The dealer has heard the noise on test drive with me, curiously I thought noise was left side, service manager thought it was right side.

Inspection of my 2022 SE R-Line showed no visible issues.

Dealer did start a dialogue with Corporate, but not sure where the process is.


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

I don’t think is the struts. I replaced the struts with the bilstein B6, kept all other OEM parts and still have the same clunk.


----------



## AxelP (Jun 30, 2021)

It is already proven that this is rebound issues due to the shock travel. 
the suspension has only 2" of travel for the rebound while around 5" for compression. 
The cure will be 
0. drive slower over speedbumps...
1. shorter springs= more rebound travel
2. longer shocks = more travel in general. 
3. coilovers)
4. drive it loaded with 2-3 100lb bags of sand or concrete.
in any car you can hit rebound if you drive it fast enough over big ramp) 
it's just Tiguan is made that way. 
But, driving it loaded with a trailer solve the issue too, as compression on suspension becomes more in line with how it should be.


----------



## 1.8TPSSTVARIANT (Nov 29, 2005)

My 22' Tiguan does the same, it does it when it rebounds back to max travel and hits the max suspension extension. Some cars have bump stops or some type of bushing, but apparently ours just stop hard.


----------



## DalleV (Dec 20, 2020)

Apparently the subframe bolts go bad on various VW. Meaby that is causing the random muffled "like something is loose underneth" type of sound? Only slow speed over bumps or rough roads.


----------



## KMS12 (10 mo ago)

This main noise people are complaining about is the strut on rebound maxing out. Some of the other noises are from the crappy bushings on the control arms. Other noises can be contributed to play in the sub frame mounts.

VW like many other non-high end manufactures have neglected their suspensions, frames, engines, transmissions, and have put more focused on technology gadgets and features. You know things like self driving/parking, lane assist, cameras all around the car, heads up display, auto-braking, blind spot indicators, car play, digital displays, touch screen entertainment displays with graphics and apps, and so on. This is also why car prices have sky rocket over the last 5-years.

To be honest car manufacture have got it wrong and we are all paying the price. I would much rather have a new car with a great frame/subframe, suspension, engine and transmission, that performs and last. Instead we get new electronic technologies, gadgets/features, and cars that only last 5-10 years.


----------



## DalleV (Dec 20, 2020)

Yeah, I'm torn actualy. Should One keep the car and just live with all these smal annoynces or should one sell and buy something else?

I don't have any loan/mortgage on this car. So owning it doesnt cost me much, put aside the depreciation. I like the car as a whole. 

Now...buying something else newer, will cost me a ton. Car prices here in Sweden/Europa have escalated. And I like having money in my pocket in this day and age. 

Don't know, leaning to get some new wheels to get back the new car feeling and prolong the lite of it. And just live with the clunks and noise. There not constant thank god, just occasional att low speed and bumps.


----------



## KMS12 (10 mo ago)

DalleV based on what you have shared: 48500km(30,000miles) and car is paid off, I would keep the car. Car market sucks right now(low inventory/high prices) and your car has low miles and in good condition.

*Links below are for a 2022 Tiguan MQB 2018+* 

Look into getting:
-Coilovers, I would have said H&R springs but you have 30k miles already which may be half the life of the structs depending on drive conditions. This will stop the loud clunk sound from strut maxing out on rebound.
-Polyurethane Rear Subframe & Rear Differential Mount Insert Kit.
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ecs-par...ount-insert-kit-late-models/019860ecs03-03kt/

The items above would be a good start to making the car a whole lot better. If you want to go further with addressing these issues noises and make a better handling Tiguan then I would suggest:

-Front and Rear Sway bar- (APR, H&R, Neuspeed, they all make one for the Tiguan)
-Adjustable Front Sway Bar End Links (half a dozen brands make them)
-Adjustable Rear Sway Bar End Links (half a dozen brands make them)
-Racingline Billet Front Subframe Brace
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-racingline-parts/racingline-front-subframe-brace/vwr810006~vwr/
-Racingline Underbody Tunnel Rear Subframe Brace
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-racingline-parts/billet-underbody-tunnel-brace-rear/vwr810005~vwr/
-BFI MK7/MQB Control Arms - Solid Rubber Bushings - With Ball Joints
BFI MK7/MQB Control Arms - Solid Rubber Bushings - With Ball Joints
-Front Polyurethane Control Arm Bushing Kit - With Hardware.
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ecs-par...m-bushing-kit-with-hardware/008692ecs02-02kt/ 
-Rear Upper Control Arms With ECS Polyurethane Bushings – Pair
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ecs-par...ecs-polyurethane-bushings-pair/017697ecs02kt/
-Rear Lower Control arm bushings
Volkswagen Tiguan MQB 2.0T Gen 3 4-Motion

I would also look at replacing the engine doggone mount as this also can produce noises under torque loads.

Some Mod sites I use(I am located in N.A.):








European Aftermarket Performance & OEM Parts | UroTuning


Shop OEM & aftermarket performance parts for VW, Audi, BMW, MINI, Porsche cars including exhausts, wheels, intakes, belts, brakes, spark plugs and much more.




www.urotuning.com









OEM / Performance / Maintenance / Repair / Replacement Parts and kits for Audi, BMW, Mercedes Benz, Mini, Porsche and Volkswagen | ECS Tuning


VW/AUDI, BMW, MINI, Porsche, Mercedes & Volkswagen Performance, OEM, aftermarket & tuning parts. Free Shipping & 100% Guarantee! - ECS Tuning




www.ecstuning.com












Modded Euros


Your source for Audi, BMW and Volkswagen aftermarket, tuning and performance parts with free shipping.




www.moddedeuros.com









Deutsche Auto Parts | Specializing in Volkswagen and Audi Parts and Accessories - Deutsche Auto Parts


At Deutsche Auto Parts (DAP) we are your Online VW and Audi experts. Offering discounted top quality repair, accessory and performance parts.




www.shopdap.com


----------



## DalleV (Dec 20, 2020)

I will look into that. As a sidenote, my Tiguan is equipped with DCC. Don't know of that makes a difference?

And to be more exact I have about 60000km on the clock, but yeah still that's not much.


----------



## KMS12 (10 mo ago)

Roughly 37,000 miles is still low for miles on these cars. 
If you go with springs DCC can stay.
If you go with coilovers you will need the "EBM Electronic Bypass Module" so you don't get fault code from the DCC being eliminated. 


https://www.ecstuning.com/b-h-and-r-parts/ebm-electronic-bypass-module/93068-1~hr/


If you feel your struts are still good, go with lowering springs.


----------



## DalleV (Dec 20, 2020)

And these muffled noises as if something is loose wasnt there from start. It started when car about 48500km. It's not loud, if someone that's not aware of it is driving with the radio on normal volume they would probably not take notice. And it only can be heard when going over certain speedbumps, uneven roads and sometimes when going into a parkinggarage underground I can get a slight creak. Guess al this occurs at certain angels, and when the suspension shifts in different levels. And it occurs right in the end of the speedbumps...I think. I have different mechanics look att it, but none have found anything that's faulty. It is a annoyance, but I'm not that keen om spending money on one part after the other to pinpoint what made the difference. That said what would the most probable cause be? Would changing springs make the most difference?


----------



## KMS12 (10 mo ago)

My guess based on what you are describing is the sub-frame mounts and suspension components(bushings) are getting worn, having more play and causing things to squeak/creak. These components are not as tight as they were when new. When driving over uneven surfaces or entering a driving that is pitched vs road surface elevation you are getting slight noises. This could be coming from a few areas related to what I have already stated and other places like worn ball joints, tie rods, sterring linkage. 
Think about a car that has worn/loose bushings, mounts, etc., components are moving/floating more than they should, this will cause more pressure on certain components which will it turn breakdown fastener causing noises to appear that weren't there when the car was newer and tighter. 
Lower springs will only help with the struct from maxing out creating the thud sound everyone is talking about.


----------



## DalleV (Dec 20, 2020)

Well actually one indepented mechanic said that the "front rear control arm bushing" felt a little soft. Though he couldn't tell if that was normal or not, as he wasn't familiar with tiguans. I think he was talking about this part









Länkarmsbussning MEYLE 100 610 0014/HD


{{product_type}} 100 610 0014/HD från {{manufacturer}}. Beställ från Trodo endast {{final_price}} SEK. Leverans 3-5 dagar. Produkten passar till följande modeller: AUDI (Q3), SEAT (ALHAMBRA), VW (CC, PASSAT, PASSAT ALLTRACK, PASSAT CC, PASSAT Variant, SHARAN, TIGUAN).




www.trodo.se





Think i've read that one can use this part from Audi a3/s3 or TT as they are the same, but stiffer.


----------



## KMS12 (10 mo ago)

Hey sorry all the parts I shared links to before were for 2018-2022 Tiguan. Mine is a 2022 so that is what I was using. You have a 2017 Tiguan which has a different front control arm:
*2017*:









*2018-2022:*









Watch the quick demonstration of OEM vs BFI solid rubber on their control arm replacement this is for a 2018-2022. You can see the flex difference.








BFI MK7/MQB Control Arms - Solid Rubber Bushings - With Ball Joints


A WORLD FIRST solid rubber bushing upgrade for MQB vehicles These RS3 style solid rubber control arm bushings make the best possible OEM+ upgrade for your MQB vehicle. By eliminating the voids in the rubber and having a completely solid rubber bushing, you will gain a significant amount of feel...




www.urotuning.com





The mechanic you spoke to is right that they are soft, they all are on VW's. VW will say it is normal though.


----------



## threethreefivee (9 mo ago)

I've been searching for this thread since purchasing my 19 SEL Premium R-Line and wanted to add my two cents in hopes we can fix this or at least get VW to fix it for us. Quite frankly, I'm at the point where the car (due to this + some glaring software issues) is becoming something I dread getting in to every day.

My car is on a set of H&R sport springs. The front right endlink was broken when I bought the car, but even after replacing it with 034 adjustable links and having both the dealership and an independent VW shop look at the suspension, I'm still getting the same knocking noise. It got slightly better after re-torqueing to spec, but it's still very audible, especially at lower speeds. The car handles well but the noise makes it seem like suspension is going to fall apart at any moment.

I contacted 034 and they did say the heim joint design on the endlinks is noisier due it being a racing application, but since it's the same noise with both the adjustable and (broken) stock end links on, I have to imagine it's falling in line with the noises that the other people are seeing here and it's inherent with the suspension design. 

I also contacted H&R and they specially said their springs are meant to be used with stock endlinks and should not be making noises which makes this even more confusing.

My next steps are to contact the dealership and see if they can explore some of the options listed here along with putting the car up on some stands and poking around. The loaner 2020 or 2021 Tiguan I had did not have this issue and wish my car drove like that. I'm ok with a harsh ride on the sport springs and 20 inch wheels/low profile tires but this is beyond a rough ride and sounds like something loose or broken that shouldn't be. Never had an issue like this with my 2018 GTI.


----------



## CuST0M1z3 (8 mo ago)

Hello,
I think that I have exactly same issue in my T-Roc(3 months old), when there is road drop, or small bumps and going through them with 30-40km+. No problem on slow speed.









YouCut_20220407_123748462.mp4







drive.google.com


----------



## DalleV (Dec 20, 2020)

That doesnt sound right and I wouldnt accept that on a brand new car. Go back to the dealer and complain.


----------



## bonners74 (Nov 11, 2021)

I get loud noises over lots of things. Initially I think i noticed it after having my Eibach springs installed. So i took the car back and they checked everything and it was fine. I still havent found the issue yet but was wondering if it was something like doors moving when going over a bump and knocking on their strikers or the spare wheel moving when going over a bump. Its a hassle to get in to a dealer just to check the doors so will do at service


----------



## threethreefivee (9 mo ago)

CuST0M1z3 said:


> Hello,
> I think that I have exactly same issue in my T-Roc(3 months old), when there is road drop, or small bumps and going through them with 30-40km+. No problem on slow speed.
> 
> 
> ...


That's nuts - nothing like mine. Sounds like a control arm or bushing that's bad. I would 100% ask for them to fix it and wouldn't pay a cent more until they do.



bonners74 said:


> I get loud noises over lots of things. Initially I think i noticed it after having my Eibach springs installed. So i took the car back and they checked everything and it was fine. I still havent found the issue yet but was wondering if it was something like doors moving when going over a bump and knocking on their strikers or the spare wheel moving when going over a bump. Its a hassle to get in to a dealer just to check the doors so will do at service


So similar story here. I've posted multiple areas so bear with me here if I'm repeating myself...but mine started not too long after purchase (used with 27k). I had stock end links on H&R sport springs, and the dealership told me the front right one was broken, so had that replaced with adjustable 034s. Slight improvement in the noise (obviously), but the main culprit was still there.

I took it to an independent and they did reseat the end links since they were slightly uneven and re-torqued to specs. Apparently you needed to after several hundred miles but no indication of that from the dealership. Again, the noise is a little bit better.

Given the springs are good, no other suspension parts are loose or broken, the end links are new, and the noise has been persistent both through the old (broken) and new 034s,it has to be something else. My finger keeps landing on the subframe bolts, because again, I can hit bumps on the highway at 70mph or even at 40 and, at least if the road/bump is even where I'm hitting it, there's no noise! Anything at slower speeds where the car is rocking back and forth on a uneven driveway, jostling from breaking, or acceleration from a standstill results in a knuckling sound that doesn't _always_ reproduce itself consistently. I refuse to believe it's the end links because of how many times they've been inspected, when the noise occurs, and 034 saying there shouldn't be that type of noise coming from the links when I contacted them directly.

The independent wants to keep exploring other options (forget the dealership at this point) but I just want to go right to the sub frame bolts because of how convinced I am of the noise after listening to it for ~8k. Such a frustrating issue on an otherwise awesome car. I've never had this issue before but apparently it's also common on the MK5s, and MK6s with MK7+ still seeing it from time to time (again, never had this issue on my 7.5).


----------



## Mastermind46 (3 mo ago)

I drove our 2019 home and had the bang/top out happen over 3 of the speed bumps in our apartment complex back in 2019... my first thought was is felt just like an over "lifted" vehicle with IFS (Pretty much everything but a Jeep). 

People put "lifts" on trucks and SUVs with IFS using spacers or even longer struts but if you do not increase the control arm lengths, you are just changing your ride height but have the same overall amount of travel. So a 4Runner with 7" of total travel will have a stock ride height right in the middle of the total range of travel. Adding a 2" spacer lift will move the lower control arm ~2" downward at the new ride height... meaning you only have 1.5" of downward travel and now ~5.5" of upward travel. Vehicles ride like garbage when setup this way. 

This is what VW did with the Tiguan stock though. They probably used another control arm off the shelf for a golf or sportwagen and increased the ride height since it is a crossover leaving far too little downward travel. That or the engineers messed up the design horrifically, much like the air flow with windows down and the insane buffeting. Lowering springs bring the ride height back down to a more middle point in the total range of travel and gets rid of the toping out over medium sized bumps.


----------



## OmegaVW (Feb 14, 2021)

.


----------

